
AudioWorklet Latency: Firefox vs. Chrome - luu
https://www.jefftk.com/p/audioworklet-latency-firefox-vs-chrome
======
jefftk
After I published this people gave me suggestions for reducing the latency
further, and I've added an update to the end of the post with the (much
better!) numbers.

